# The frustrated photographer....funny



## Vaporous (Aug 13, 2008)

Kidding shot but it was fun..husband took it with my D80 once I dialed him in-LOLZ


----------



## icassell (Aug 13, 2008)

I like it!  Hubby has potential (and he has a great model)


----------



## Vaporous (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks we make a great team ..........


----------



## tirediron (Aug 13, 2008)

Great pics! Well captured. What's the hunk of glass on The Tank? I don't recognize it...


----------



## Vaporous (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you .......105mm


----------



## niforpix (Aug 14, 2008)

Awesome shot! One thing that bugs me a little bit is that dark line just above your shoulder. Maybe photoshop it out?


----------



## motorshooter (Aug 15, 2008)

Great image. I was expecting to see a shooter slamming their gear on the ground, shattering it into a thousand parts

Yes, I have witnessed that event a few times at the track....Daytona comes to mind a few times, heavy, heavy pressure to capture an image for a dead line....and a faulty camera lead to shattered gear and shattered dreams.

It also leads to major $$$$ for repairs......or replacement.


----------

